# Maglite LED upgrade?



## Kreth (Jan 27, 2009)

This is not a weapons question per se, but a lot of people who frequent this section seem to be in the know about so-called "tactical flashlights." I have an old 4-cell Maglite, and I'm finally considering upgrading it to LED. However, in my research, I've found that the OEM Mag-LED kits that were introduced just a few years ago have already been discontinued. The only options listed on the Maglite site are krypton and xenon lamps. Anyone know why they dropped the LED line? Would I be better off getting one of the newer replacement lamps?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd just suggest the newer bulbs, rather than try a conversion.  If you want an LED light -- get one that was made that way in the first place.  Pros of LEDs are long battery life -- but they aren't as bright or focused in my experience.


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2009)

They dropped the LED line because they want you to buy a new Mag LED flashlight and not just retrofit your old one. 

Krypton is brighter than LED, and Xenon is brighter than Krypton. 

The tradeoff - both will chew through batteries a lot faster than LEDs.  

There is also a risk of shattering the filament of the Krypton or Xenon bulbs:  4-C-cell or 4-D-cell, if used as a noggin-knocker, is going to be a weapon that sees a lot more travel (and therefore, greater impact) than the smaller handheld tactical lights that are often smaller than the 2-AA-cell Mag.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 27, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> I'd just suggest the newer bulbs, rather than try a conversion.  If you want an LED light -- get one that was made that way in the first place.  Pros of LEDs are long battery life -- but they aren't as bright or focused in my experience.


Well, the OEM "kit" is kind of a misnomer, as it is designed as a drop in replacement for the standard bulb. There's really no conversion to be done. I'm also curious about the battery life with the newer, brighter bulbs.



Carol Kaur said:


> They dropped the LED line because they want you to buy a new Mag LED flashlight and not just retrofit your old one.
> 
> Krypton is brighter than LED, and Xenon is brighter than Krypton.
> 
> The tradeoff - both will chew through batteries a lot faster than LEDs.


How do they compare with the legacy bulbs?



> There is also a risk of shattering the filament of the Krypton or Xenon bulbs: 4-C-cell or 4-D-cell, if used as a noggin-knocker, is going to be a weapon that sees a lot more travel (and therefore, greater impact) than the smaller handheld tactical lights that are often smaller than the 2-AA-cell Mag.


I personally have no problem picking up a few bulbs to cover such circumstances... :lol:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just bought the LED drop in for my wife's mag light last week at Wally world.  Maybe I just got lucky and found an old stash.


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> I just bought the LED drop in for my wife's mag light last week at Wally world.  Maybe I just got lucky and found an old stash.



There are a couple of aftermarket ones available, esp. for the 2-AA mags.


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2009)

Kreth said:


> How do they compare with the legacy bulbs?



Brighter (Krypton) or a good bit brighter (Xenon)

however they suck up more, or even a lot more battery life. Main trouble is the C cells and D cells aren't really designed for the higher current requirements that the halogens need.  But...ya can't beat C's and D's for price and heft.  



> I personally have no problem picking up a few bulbs to cover such circumstances... :lol:


Replacement bulbs are good.   However, if the flashlight happens to be ON when it is used for...something other than its proscribed use  your eyes will also have somewhat of an adjustment period while they reacclimate to the darkness.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 27, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> There are a couple of aftermarket ones available, esp. for the 2-AA mags.


Actually you can still find the OEM kits, just the regular Maglite dealers have them listed as discontinued and limited stock.



Carol Kaur said:


> Brighter (Krypton) or a good bit brighter (Xenon)
> 
> however they suck up more, or even a lot more battery life. Main trouble is the C cells and D cells aren't really designed for the higher current requirements that the halogens need.  But...ya can't beat C's and D's for price and heft.


That's what I was wondering. I've been reading conflicting opinions on the LEDs. Some people say they are brighter than the stock bulbs, just not as bright as the newer krypton and xenon; and others say they aren't even as bright as the stock bulbs. :idunno:



> Replacement bulbs are good.   However, if the flashlight happens to be ON when it is used for...something other than its proscribed use  your eyes will also have somewhat of an adjustment period while they reacclimate to the darkness.


Got it. Turn flashlight off before whacking bad guys.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 27, 2009)

I have the $130 rechargeable mag..battery life isnt much of a problem.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 27, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> I have the $130 rechargeable mag..battery life isnt much of a problem.


I saw those, very nice. I'm not going to drop that kind of cash on a new one though when my 10+ yr old one is still going strong. I'm just looking to retrofit it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know about the larger ones... I do have the drop in conversion for my AA Mini-mag (great kubotan btw)... and then bought the 3 watt LED 2 AA mini as well. 
The 3 watt chews through batteries just as bad as the krypton and other filament type bulbs... but o-my-garwsh it's bright with fresh batteries in it. 

I think it is as Carol said... to prevent buying the conversion and get the whole deal. 

That's the problem with making a product so tough and dependable... nobody needs to keep replacing it.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 27, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I don't know about the larger ones... I do have the drop in conversion for my AA Mini-mag (great kubotan btw)... and then bought the 3 watt LED 2 AA mini as well.
> The 3 watt chews through batteries just as bad as the krypton and other filament type bulbs... but o-my-garwsh it's bright with fresh batteries in it.


Strange, I thought the LEDs were supposed to have better battery life.



> That's the problem with making a product so tough and dependable... nobody needs to keep replacing it.


Yeah, mine's outlasted a few cars I carried it in.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 27, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Strange, I thought the LEDs were supposed to have better battery life.


Generally they do... below 1 watt they'll last a very very long time but when you get into the high wattage LED's... that is where you lose battery life. The 1 watts are good and last a while  but it's those 3 watts (now coming out with 5 watts here ) that suck up the juice.

Just FYI...

There is a website called candlepower.com (I think) and it has lots of techno babble info on various lights and battery usage. 
Go check them out.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 27, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Generally they do... below 1 watt they'll last a very very long time but when you get into the high wattage LED's... that is where you lose battery life. The 1 watts are good and last a while  but it's those 3 watts (now coming out with 5 watts here ) that suck up the juice.


Oooooohhhhh, you're running a 3W on AAs. That might have something to do with it. 



> There is a website called candlepower.com (I think) and it has lots of techno babble info on various lights and battery usage.
> Go check them out.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 28, 2009)

I replaced my 2 D cell maglight bulb with a 3 watt LED and it's actually brighter than the standard bulbs are when comparing them to my other maglight.  The batteries seem to be lasting longer as well, sicne I replaced that bulb last summer and havent' had to change out the batteries yet.  

It's not as bright as my surefire though (G2 80 lumen LED).  But I can't whack things as hard with my surefire.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 31, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> *I replaced my 2 D cell maglight bulb with a 3 watt LED and it's actually brighter than the standard bulbs are when comparing them to my other maglight. The batteries seem to be lasting longer as well*, sicne I replaced that bulb last summer and havent' had to change out the batteries yet.
> 
> It's not as bright as my surefire though (G2 80 lumen LED). But I can't whack things as hard with my surefire.


 
the results I've experienced have been similar...


----------

